#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-15
<solidrock> hi guys 
<solidrock> question nman po 
<solidrock> my OL na d2 
<solidrock> qOL ba ditoi 
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-17
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> heya zakame 
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nhatz> yo cyberjames 
<nhatz> hi maam deng_c 
<nhatz> yo Knightlust 
<nhatz> yo str0ng 
<nhatz> yo Terminus 
<nhatz> yo zakame 
<deng_c> hi sir nhatz :)
<nhatz> :)
<Terminus> hello nhatz =)
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-18
<creek23> ubun-tulog ^^
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-19
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dodimar> :-[
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-16
<simoncpu> hahahahaha
<simoncpu> THE GAME
<VanGuido> gandang gabi mga Kalinux!
<VanGuido> :D
<Jepong> what up!?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-19
<Oldport> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-20
<zeroseven0183> Hey, it's November 20! It's Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<Jucato> (para namang "uca uca")
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<zeroseven0183> Gising ka na pala
<Jucato> unfortunately
<zeroseven0183> Kasi naman kapag matutulog ka, huwag ka nang gigising
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<Jucato> nyahaha
<Jucato> :
<Jucato> :P
<zeroseven0183> Kinakamusta ka nga pala ni master JTE
<zeroseven0183> Marami syang naikwento sa akin tungkol sa iyo
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> hanggang ngayon ba?
<zeroseven0183> You're such a bright student daw
<zeroseven0183> as in bright hehehe
<zeroseven0183> yes
<Jucato> as in ... malakas ang reflection ng liwanag sa noo ko?
<Jucato> :D
<zeroseven0183> Kapaga napagkukwentuhan namin ang mga classes nya sa OU
<Jucato> haha naman! I'm flattened
<Jucato> este flattered
<zeroseven0183> Pambihira ka daw
<Jucato> makulit? hahah
<zeroseven0183> sa galing
<Jucato> hehe for sure naman merong mga mas magaling
<Jucato> binobola mo lang ako :P
<zeroseven0183> Uyyyy humble
<Jucato> bilog na bilog na tuloy ulo ko heheeh
<zeroseven0183> hahaha
<zeroseven0183> juice ko po
<zeroseven0183> Teka nga, matulog ka muna. May gagawin lang ako
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<Jucato> hahah hindi na ako makakatulog :)
<zeroseven0183> Napasama pa yata yung pagkakasabi ko sa iyo ng mga bagay na yun
<zeroseven0183> hindi ka na tuloy makakatulog
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> gawin mo na gagawin mo. tutunganga na lang muna ako dito at mag-iisip
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> happy uca uca day
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<Old-port> hi
<Old-port> anyone here?
<DB125> :D
<Old-port> I have a question
<Old-port> http://i.imgur.com/FpX5q.jpg
<Old-port> are these coins from the phillippines?
<DB125> i doubt it
<DB125> why do you ask?
<DB125> and where u from my friend?
<Old-port> well
<Old-port> someone told me they are from the phillippines
<Old-port> so I wanted to make sure 
<Old-port> Im from israel
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-17
<[RvG]> .
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-15
<Samhain13> Hello
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-17
<redvil> musta mga pre
<DeathKane> wazzup
<redvil> does anyone here watch TV through their ubuntu system?
